
Whats the best option for customised Web analytics? (Ruby on Rails or otherwise) - immad

======
immad
Looking into doing some more detailed analytics and I was wondering what
methodology people use.

I find Google Analytics a bit too limiting and would rather just have the raw
data. Was considering just writing to a table, that I clear and analyse
overnight (in the appl. controller for the ror's among us), but my business
partner is worried that would not scale.

Feels like something everyone must come across although I can't find a library
for it or a good article on what options the best. Maybe I am overthinking the
issue.

